# Going backwards?



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

My Verizon s3 is getting horrible signal and data speeds. It's been going on for a week or 2 so its not like its a issue with vzw. Plus I know this due to speed tests with another device. My question is can I go from a aosp ROM to a touchwiz based ROM by just flashing in recovery or do I need to Odin back to that firmware then flash said touchwiz ROM?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

redsox 98 said:


> My Verizon s3 is getting horrible signal and data speeds. It's been going on for a week or 2 so its not like its a issue with vzw. Plus I know this due to speed tests with another device. My question is can I go from a aosp ROM to a touchwiz based ROM by just flashing in recovery or do I need to Odin back to that firmware then flash said touchwiz ROM?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Flash away in recovery. Probably a good idea to back up anything you have in your "0" folder beforehand in case anything gets lost or corrupted in the conversion.


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

landshark said:


> Flash away in recovery. Probably a good idea to back up anything you have in your "0" folder beforehand in case anything gets lost or corrupted in the conversion.


Thanks for the answer!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

